# Not spoiled at all



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We make it a point not to spoil the cats, just one little toy is enough


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh - some nice things there to 'not' spoil mine with  Love the sleigh and the pink thing - where did you get them from if I may ask?


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh! you have the "kitty city carribean cruiser" I have ordered one of these and I'm waiting for it to arrive a long with tons of other stuff. 

I ordered mine from petplanet, they have a big sale on, some of the reductions were so good I spent a small fortune


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh - some nice things there to 'not' spoil mine with  Love the sleigh and the pink thing - where did you get them from if I may ask?


From Petplanet


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad you only got one toy :shocked: 

[think you might need to go back and learn how to count :aureola: ]


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I like the look of the wheel toy... your kitties are very spoiled but clearly deserve it!


----------

